# Is this algae? Is it a spiderweb? What is all this?



## BettahBehBeh (Oct 18, 2013)

Had the tank set up four days. Added the betta today. Things seemed okay, I kept the light off all day to make him feel more comfortable since he just spent a few days in the mail. When I turned it on this evening, I saw this on my anubias (I've circled the hair-like strands because they were hard to capture in the picture):








Is it algae? Honestly, I thought having two betta tanks would be something I could handle (water changes, heating, filtration, feeding, etc). But this plant thing is driving me nuts. The most important question is: will this hurt my fish? Is there a way to fix it? Is it algae? At first I thought it was like hair in the tank...but it's not. Please help!


----------



## Soph7244 (Sep 18, 2013)

It may be some dead roots from your plant or some dead particles that came off. or it could be something from that rock/ log you have in there (it's hard to tell). unless your betta starts looking or acting sick, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## BettahBehBeh (Oct 18, 2013)

It's a piece of driftwood that Petco tied an anubias to (with thread). Though someone said it looks more like an Amazon sword. I thought it would be easier to keep the water parameters healthy with a live plant but maybe it just isn't going to work for me!


----------



## Soph7244 (Sep 18, 2013)

Ususally those stringy things are a sign that the plant may be dying. i goet those from time to time on my plant when a leaf is dying


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Looks like staghorn algae or hair algae.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Hair algae. My 5g is covered in the stuff. Stop fertilizing, reduce photo period and remove it by hand. It takes me 3x as long to clean my 5g bc I take all my non-rooted plants out and remove this manually.


----------

